# Sicherung fliegt raus, Netzteil defekt?



## Sol89 (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

mein PC ist ein gutes halbes Jahr alt, folgende Komponenten sind verbaut:

Prozessor: AMD Phenom 955
Mainboard: MSI 870A-54
Netzteil: Cougar 450 W Bronze
Ram: G Skill Eco 1333 CL7
HDD:Samsung F3 1000 GB
Grafik: GTX 460 Gigabyte
Gehäuse:Lian Li PC8
2 LG Laufwerke

Nun gab es folgendes Problem:
Heute schalt ich ganz normal den PC ein, dann hauts die Sicherung raus.
Nachdem ich die Sicherung wieder rein habe geht am PC nichts mehr.
(Bleibt einfach stumm, keine drehenden Lüfter, keine blinkenden LEDs, nichts)
Nun meine Frage:
Ist das Netzteil einfach kaputt gegangen oder is es was am Mainboard? oder wie kann ich das am einfachsten herausfinden?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Painkiller (22. Februar 2011)

Kurze Frage: Was hast du denn noch alles in der Steckdosenleiste hängen?


----------



## Sol89 (22. Februar 2011)

Der Bildschirm und die Fritz Box.
Ging über ein halbes Jahr problemlos mit diesem PC, davor 10 Jahre mit anderen PCs.
Nun gehen Bildschirm und Fritzbox, aber der PC startet nicht mehr und macht kein Mucks


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2011)

Probiere mal ein anderes Netzteil aus, und auf die Steckerleiste würde ich eher verzichten, damit habe ich auch schon 2 Netzteile geschrottet


----------



## Sol89 (22. Februar 2011)

Hab leider kein anderes....
Hab nen uralt pc mit uralt netzteil den ich grad benutze ^^
des wär denk ich net so geeignet


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2011)

Kein Händler vor Ort wo du es wieder zurück bringen kannst, oder ein Kumpel der mit seinem Stromspender mal vorbei kommt?


----------



## Moose83 (22. Februar 2011)

Hatten wir doch schon mal, teste mal in einem anderen Raum Falsch Sicherung verbaut, die mit dem Anlaufstrom des Netzteils nicht klar kommt, frag mal True, der kann dir nen Lied von singen.


----------



## Compucase (23. Februar 2011)

Hi!
Hört sich wirklich nach einem Defekt an, kann halt immer wieder passieren. aber einen Test in einem anderen Raum würde ich vorher schon machen.
Falls das A 450 wirklich einen Defekt vorweist, dann ist die übrige Hardware aber in Ordnung, der ist nichts passiert.


----------

